# heartbroken



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss--so unbelievably sad...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Jaspies. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I am so very sorry please take care during this difficult time


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I feel your grief and am so very sorry for your sudden loss of such a young boy.

Today is the three year anniversary of the sudden passing of my sweet boy, Tosh. The memories of that day are still fresh. There is still a giant hole in my heart -- I think that will always be there. There couldn't be a bottle large enough to hold the tears I have shed, and I am very certain that you are experiencing the same.

Tosh had a major seizure disorder that required twenty-four hour attention. He was our very special, carefree and loving boy, as it sounds like Jaspie was to you. Although I cannot do anything to lessen your grief, please know that there are many of us who share your grief. You are not alone.

(P.S. It will be easy to remember to think of you: your name is Kaye --my name is also Kay.)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so so so sorry, I cant believe I am reading this. I remember your baby and how much you love him. He was way too young to leave you. Sending you hugs.

Run free sweet Jasper, run fast and strong baby!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Much too young.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, it's just so unfair x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*k*



kjohnstone82 said:


> Yesterday started out as a normal day but by 6pm turned into the worst day of my life. My gorgeous baby boy Jaspies died, he was only 2 years and 9 months old. He had some sort of seizure and was gone within seconds, we tried CPR but we had no hope of saving him.
> minutes before he was playing with our friends 4 year old boy being his useful lively and loving self, the next minute boom, gone.
> I have never felt grief like this, my heart is broken, he was taken from us way too soon, we should be having many more years with him bounding around and filling our home with love and energy.
> We can't bear to be in our home right now, its not right without him there filling the place with his presence.
> ...


Oh, my God, I am so sorry-it just isn't fair! 
I am adding him to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will care for him!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4776394


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Remember that you will see him again and take comfort in that. Allow yourself to grieve... He was taken too soon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs for you, I am so sorry. There are no words for losing our furbabies...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Praying for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its just so hard when we have to say goodbye, when we love them so much. Hugs and prayers..


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. My heart goes out to you


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How very heartbreaking. Sending prayers for comfort and peace. May his spirit run strong and free.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry, he was just a baby...


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry! It's so sad and way too soon! My heart goes out to you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! {{{Hugs}}} to you dear!


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Horrible news, my heart breaks for you and your family. Not a day goes by where i don't think about my Coach so i know the feeling. They are the best of friends to us.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Kaye, My dog Ginger died all of sudden also. She was 10.5 years old but acted and looked younger. Right after a hike she had a seizure I think and started excessively panting. She stopped breathing before we could load her into the car. We regret waiting too long before deciding to take her to the vet hospital. They tried cpr but to no avail. I was wrestling with her in the living room the night before. She acted as normal as ever. Shock and disbelief set in. We couldn't stand an empty house so we went out and got a golden pup three days later. He has helped with the grieving. So very sorry for your Jasper to go at such a young age.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, so sorry.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a shocking, horrible loss. I'm so sorry.


----------



## rubinjos (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm sorry about the loss of your baby Jaspies. What a horrible loss. Prayers to you and your family in this most difficult time.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

How utterly horrible. I am so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine losing a dog so young. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Words can't capture how sorry I am for your loss. So sad.


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...he was so young  My heart breaks for you.

Run free sweet boy and watch over your family....


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

This is the saddest thing...  

I too am very sorry for your loss. Losing a beloved dog is horrible by itself. But having it happen so suddenly is devastating. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please take care.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG this made me cry! I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine the pain you are going through. Just even looking at my boy Keisel (1 1/2 yrs old) and imagining that happening to him is even unberable to think about. I don't know what kind of words will help you through this time, only time will help you heal and keeping yourself busy. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.. I can't even imagine..


----------



## Nightrain76 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am really sorry kjohnstone. My Golden died a day after your's. The pain is almost unbearable. We just have to give it time. I never thought I would wake up in the middle of the night and sob. I wouldn't wish this pain on my worst enemy. Take care of yourself. I think each day will get slightly easier.


----------



## Nightrain76 (Jul 23, 2014)

PS - There is a chat room for grief support I have gone on the last two nights. There are some really nice people here if you need someone to talk to: 

Pet Loss Grief Support Chat Room at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, just read this. That is horrible!! I am so very sorry for your loss! 
Nightrain76, I am so sorry for your loss as well!!


----------



## BatCaveGold (Feb 4, 2014)

How devastating to lose your baby boy so suddenly & while so young. It's never easy but when the end is sudden it's even harder. Know that we understand the deep grief you will feel as you deal with his loss.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh no, I am so so sorry. You must be devastated, I can't imagine losing one so sudden like that. You'll be in my prayers, I am so sorry.


----------

